# Windows 7 64bit BSOD on Dell Optiplex 990



## JoelCress (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a user on a Dell Optiplex 990 (Windows 7 64 Bit) that repeatedly gets the following blue screen info:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.4
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 116
BCP1: FFFFFA80086B72D0
BCP2: FFFFF8800419E45C
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000002
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\030613-39062-01.dmp
C:\Users\xxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-737510-0.sysdata.xml

I've updated the BIOS, reinstalled all the video drivers, and physically swapped out the AMD video card that looks warped by the card's heat sync.

Suggestions? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## JoelCress (Mar 6, 2013)

Additional Files


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*
Your DameWare software is out of date. I would recommend updating it if an update is available, or remove it from the system if you cannot find an update for it.Uninstall or change a program​
*dwvkbd64.sys Wed Apr 11 15:22:37 2007 (461D519D)*

dwvkbd64.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*DamewareMini.sys Sun Mar 16 12:42:28 2008 (47DD6A14)*

DamewareMini.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.​

You had a few 0x116 crashes. Where are you obtaining your display card drivers?

I recommend only obtaining the display card drivers from Dell: Driver Details | Dell US | AMD AMD Radeon HD6450(1G DDR3)., v.8.863.0, A02​

*BugCheck 0x116*

These crashes are DirectX/graphics card related. DirectX comes installed with Windows, so this may indicate Windows corruption. It may also be that you have corrupted drivers or a graphics card hardware problem.


*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.




Follow the steps for Diagnosing basic problems with DirectX. To re-install your display card drivers as outlined in the DirectX link, use the following steps.


Download the drivers you want for your display card(s)
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Uninstall a program
For NVIDIA:
Uninstall the NVIDIA Graphics Driver (this should uninstall all NVIDIA software and drivers)
Restart your computer
Make sure NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver, NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player, NVIDIA HD Audio Driver, and NVIDIA PhysX System Software are not still listed under Uninstall a program through Control Panel
If any remain of the above, uninstall one at a time
If asked to restart after uninstalling any of the above, do so, and continue uninstalling any remaining NVIDIA items until all are removed

Restart your computer after uninstalling drivers for all display cards
Install the driver you selected for the display cards once Windows starts

Remember to try multiple versions of the graphics drivers, download them fresh, and install the freshly downloaded drivers.








> Before you proceed with the following, answer these two questions: *Are you still under warranty? Does your warranty allow you to open up the machine to check hardware?* If you are unsure of the answers to these questions, *contact your system manufacturer.* *WARNING: The steps that follow can void your warranty!!!*


For 0x116 Video TDR Error crashes: A 0x116 TDR crash means the system sent a signal to the display card to refresh the video, and the display card did not respond. This may be due to a driver error or a hardware error with respect to the display card. 
*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


*Monitor temperatures during the following tests.* 
Use the following programs to monitor the temperatures.​
Real Temp is a good CPU temperature monitor.
Speccy - System Information - Free Download will monitor all hardware temperatures.
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools can be inaccurate for CPU temperatures, but is a good program for GPU temperature monitoring.


Run FurMark to test the display card for artifacts and temperature issues.FurMark​

Run display device memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.Display device memory tests​

Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.Test RAM with Memtest86+​

Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware. Prime95 Hardware Stress Testing Steps​


*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers.

*mv2.sys Wed Feb 6 14:02:40 2008 (47AA2070)*
UltraVnc miniport driver2
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mv2.sys*

*omci.sys Tue Aug 19 07:02:25 2008 (48AAC461)*
Dell OpenManage Client Instrumentation driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*omci.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if no driver updates are available for the device. Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Wed Mar  6 08:28:27.751 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]dwvkbd64.sys                Wed Apr 11 15:22:37 2007 (461D519D)[/B][/COLOR]
PxHlpa64.sys                Wed Jun 20 16:27:08 2007 (4679A9BC)
[COLOR=RED][B]DamewareMini.sys            Sun Mar 16 12:42:28 2008 (47DD6A14)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]omci.sys                    Tue Aug 19 07:02:25 2008 (48AAC461)[/B][/COLOR]
GEARAspiWDM.sys             Mon May 18 06:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
intelppm.sys                Mon Jul 13 17:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
prepdrv.sys                 Fri Sep 18 02:15:16 2009 (4AB34194)
dwdscard.sys                Wed Mar 17 12:38:38 2010 (4BA121AE)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 10:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
iaStorV.sys                 Thu Jun 10 18:46:19 2010 (4C11875B)
RTDVHD64.sys                Mon Sep 13 21:44:34 2010 (4C8EEFA2)
AtihdW76.sys                Thu Sep 23 23:44:48 2010 (4C9C3AD0)
HECIx64.sys                 Tue Oct 19 17:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
e1c62x64.sys                Thu Oct 28 09:42:28 2010 (4CC999E4)
Sftvolwin7.sys              Sun Dec 26 12:10:10 2010 (4D179312)
Sftfswin7.sys               Sun Dec 26 12:10:26 2010 (4D179322)
Sftredirwin7.sys            Sun Dec 26 12:10:38 2010 (4D17932E)
Sftplaywin7.sys             Sun Dec 26 12:10:46 2010 (4D179336)
MpNWMon.sys                 Wed Apr  6 14:07:23 2011 (4D9CC7FB)
MpFilter.sys                Wed Apr  6 14:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
atikmpag.sys                Tue Apr 19 19:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
atikmdag.sys                Tue Apr 19 19:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar  1 09:30:57.904 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]mv2.sys                     Wed Feb  6 14:02:40 2008 (47AA2070)[/B][/COLOR]
[/font]
```
dwvkbd64.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PxHlpa64.sys*
DamewareMini.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*omci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
prepdrv.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
dwdscard.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*iaStorV.sys*
RTDVHD64.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtihdW76.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*HECIx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*e1c62x64.sys*
Sftvolwin7.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
Sftfswin7.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
Sftredirwin7.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
Sftplaywin7.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MpNWMon.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MpFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmpag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmdag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mv2.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Wed Mar  6 08:28:27.751 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\2013_03_07\JoelCress\BSOD\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030613-39062-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].18044.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431
System Uptime:[B]0 days 23:01:44.473[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+745c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]116, {fffffa80086b72d0, fffff8800419e45c, 0, 2}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80086b72d0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800419e45c, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3292[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A11
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2011
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  OptiPlex 990
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar  1 09:30:57.904 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\2013_03_07\JoelCress\BSOD\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030113-44413-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].18044.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431
System Uptime:[B]0 days 19:18:26.895[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+745c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]116, {fffffa800dbb50d0, fffff8800433b45c, 0, 2}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa800dbb50d0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800433b45c, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3292[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A11
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2011
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  OptiPlex 990
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Feb 28 12:56:43.692 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\2013_03_07\JoelCress\BSOD\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\022813-21528-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].18044.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431
System Uptime:[B]0 days 22:51:29.215[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+745c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]116, {fffffa800c45f4e0, fffff8800400745c, 0, 2}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa800c45f4e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800400745c, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3292[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A11
  BIOS Release Date             12/30/2011
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  OptiPlex 990
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## JoelCress (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try the recommendations and let you know.

The drivers are directly from Dell's website. I'll check on our licensing/rollout of DameWare.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

How have things been going so far? Have you managed to narrow down the problem?



-----


----------



## JoelCress (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry for not posting back sooner. I updated the drivers from the manufacturer's site and NOT Dell's. I had the Dell drivers on the system. So far, she hasn't called me, so I'm assuming that did the trick.

Thanks for your input and help!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You're welcome. Thank you for the response including what fixed the problem for you.

While I do not initially recommend using manufacturer drivers over Dell's, it is not a bad troubleshooting step if the Dell drivers are not providing stability on the system. 

As an FYI for users who may read this thread: Mainly, I do not recommend using drivers other than those provided by the PC manufacturer (in this case, Dell) if those provided by the manufacturer already provide stability. Driver updating is not a necessary maintenance step and sometimes causes more harm than good, so it should only be done if there are known improvements provided by the update. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. ;-}



-----


----------

